# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Eurocargo Livorno

## Appia_1978

Το Eurocargo Livorno της Grimaldi Lines στις 12.11.2012 στην Πάτρα:

Eurocargo Livorno_12.11.12.jpg

Το ολοκαίνουργιο (παράδοση 28. Ιουνίου 2012) και όμορφο πλοίο δραστηριοποιείται αυτό τον καιρό στην ακόλουθη γραμμή:

Γένοβα-Λιβόρνο-Κατάνη-Πάτρα-Αντιβάριον  :Wink:

----------


## τοξοτης

*Vessel Identification     * 
*Name:  Eurocargo Livorno*
*IMO:    9471070*
*Flag:    * *Italy*
*MMSI: 247319800*
*Callsign:            ICMS*
*Technical Data * 
*Vessel type:      Ro-ro Cargo*
*Gross tonnage:  48,000 tons*
*Summer DWT: 10,438 tons*
*Length: 200 m*
*Beam:   26 m*
*Draught:           7.3 m*
*Additional Information * 
*Class society:    Registro Italiano Navale*
*Build year:        2012*
*Builder*:           Hyundai Mipo Dockyard*
*Ulsan**,* *South   Korea*
*Owner: Grimaldi Group -* *Napoli**, * *Italy*
*Manager:          Inarme -* *Napoli**, * *Italy

*
*Photographer:   Manuel Hern&#225;ndez Lafuente*
*Captured:        * *August 28, 2012*
*Location:         * *Valencia**,* *Spain*


*http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1632719#

* *http://vmf-alifesailingcruiseferries...o-livorno.html*

----------


## Express Pigasos

Δεν ξερω γιατι...αλλα μ αρεσουν υπερβολικα αυτα τα πλοια!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου φίλε ,ειδικά όταν τα βλέπεις και τούμπανο φορτωμένα είναι ακόμα πιο όμορφα!!!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ξερουμε ποσους επιβατες παιρνουν? Λογικα ελαχιστους αφου ειναι ρο/ρο?

----------


## Trakman

Το επιβλητικό Eurocargo Livorno σε μια από τις αφίξεις του στην Πάτρα.

Trakakis_IMG_1680b.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Η σημερινή του άφιξη στην Πάτρα.

Trakakis_IMG_5936.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Πρόσκρουση του EUROCARGO LIVORNO σε προβλήτα του νέου λιμένα Πάτρας*Ενημερώθηκε, απογευματινές ώρες χθες, η Λιμενική Αρχή Πάτρας, ότι λόγω δυσμενών καιρικώνσυνθηκών, το Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ EUROCARGO LIVORNO, σημαίας Ιταλίας, προσέκρουσε, κατά τη διαδικασία χειρισμών πρόσδεσης, σε προβλήτα του νοτίου λιμένα Πάτρας.
Το EUROCARGO LIVORNO το οποίο μετέφερε 08 επιβάτες και 283 οχήματα, κατέπλευσε και προσδέθηκε με ασφάλεια στον οικείο λιμένα με τη συνδρομή ρυμουλκών, ενώ από την πρόσκρουση προκλήθηκε εξωτερικό ρήγμα στο πλοίο και θραύση προσκρουστήρων της προβλήτας.
Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή, που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του μέχρι την προσκόμιση πιστοποιητικού διατήρησης κλάσης-αξιοπλοΐας από το νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί, ενώ από το περιστατικό δεν αναφέρθηκε τραυματισμός και δε διαπιστώθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------

